# Your MBTI + Enneagram? (Needed for research)



## Luminis (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I realize that this has probably been done several times here and everywhere else, but I wanted to get my own results since I´ll be writing a seminar work for my Civics class about typology comparisons.

State your MBTI type and Enneagram type with wing in the comments. This thread is only used for sharing your types so please don´t discuss stuff here so that the thread is clean and easy for me to orientate in.

Please no ´unsure´ types, don´t give me stuff like INFx, I have no use for it in my research. If you aren´t sure, pick one and don´t nitpick it further.

Thank you for your cooperation


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISTP 9w8


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

INFP 9w1 (probably)


----------



## Starlorn (Aug 17, 2017)

INTJ 4w5


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

INTP 5w6


----------



## madeyn (Oct 16, 2017)

INFP 4w5


----------



## Astrid Dunham (Aug 2, 2013)

ISTJ, 9w1


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

INTP 5w6


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

INFP 4w5


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

INFP 4w3 with absolute confidence!


----------



## Ratsnake (Oct 4, 2017)

INTJ 5w6


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTP 5w6


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

ESFP 7w6


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

ISTJ 5w6


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

INFJ 6w5 (I'm certain)


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

INFP 4w5, without a doubt.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

ISTP 5w6

There's a lot of 5w6's. Surprisingly.


----------



## Spirited (Oct 14, 2017)

ESTP 3w4

Less sure about the MBTI type but ESTP is more likely than not.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

INTJ 5w4 sp/sx

edit to add:
@hornpipe2, my partner, is INTP 5w6


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

At the moment, I'm 80% sure I'm an ESFP 2w3.


----------



## Ghostcolors (Aug 8, 2016)

ENFP 4w3


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

INTP 9 possibly w1


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

MBTI: INTJ
Enneagram: 5w4


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

INFP 6w5


----------



## female_entj_8w7 (Oct 26, 2017)

ENTJ 8w7


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

INTJ, 5w4, sx/sp.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

INFJ, 6w5.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

INTP 9w1


----------



## Justmeonhere (Jan 7, 2017)

INFP 5w4


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

ISFP 9w8


----------



## Baguette (Jun 27, 2017)

ENFP, 6w7


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

INTJ 5w6


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

ENTJ 8w9. I'd like to see the results one day


----------



## my_poetic_device (Aug 6, 2016)

INFP 4w5 


~drifting on the echoes of the hours


----------



## janicesupp0rter (Dec 5, 2017)

INFP 9w8


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Infp 6


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP 4w5


----------



## UberY0shi (Nov 24, 2016)

INFP 4w5


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

ISTP 9w8 5w6 3w2


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

INTP 5w6


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

INFJ 4w5 (well, _maybe_ 9w1 but lets go with that for now


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

INTJ, Type 5 (5w6)


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

ISFJ 9w1


----------



## diMaggio (Apr 27, 2011)

INTJ 5w6


----------



## Diamonds in the sky (Nov 23, 2017)

INFP 4w5


----------



## Chronicles Of Hope (Apr 15, 2017)

INFJ 6w5


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

INTJ 5w4


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

INFP 9w8


----------



## greeshu2000 (Nov 20, 2017)

infp 9w1


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

INTJ 8w9


----------



## Dalkri (Feb 10, 2018)

ISTJ 6w5


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I've changed my view a bit; not by much, but still. ISFP (instead of ESFP) 2w3.


----------



## Bo0mCha_ (Mar 17, 2017)

Intj 5


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

http://personalitycafe.com/memberlist.php?do=search


----------



## blueblaze33 (Oct 30, 2017)

ENFP 4w5


----------



## Mr. Whiffle (Apr 5, 2017)

INFP 2w3


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

INTP 6w7 sp/so (either 136 or 369 tritype)


----------



## Calita (Feb 19, 2018)

Infj 6


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

INTJ 5w6-1w2-4w5


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

ENTP type 8w7.

not sure on tri type. but maybe 872


----------

